# Glasspack v.s. Non Glasspack Mufflers



## blue04gto (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm new to the forum, just got my 04 impulse blue gto before christmas and want to do an exhaust upgrade. 

I listened to the audio files and i liked the sound of the walker bullet mufflers(glasspacks) and someone else had another glasspack that sounded just as viscious.

I was thinking of either just removing my resonators and replacing the muffler with glasspacks, or removing the resonators and replacing the mufflers with borla universal mufflers cause the catback system is too expensive.

My question is will i lose power if i go with a glasspack cause it eliminates backpressure?

Also will i gain a good amount by replacing just the mufflers and not the piping? because i will just be doing CAI, Headers, and throttle body in the future until im out of my warranty period.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

When I think of glasspacks and GTO's this picture comes to mind....








...but in all seriousness, the stock 04 exhaust system is mediocre at best, it's very restricted and very poorly designed. If it were me I'd save up for a Corsa, Magnaflow, or the like and go with that.


----------



## blue04gto (Jan 4, 2006)

any more opinions?


----------



## blue04gto (Jan 4, 2006)

can i get some help please


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

You can put the Borla replacements or Bullets on the car and it'll sound better, but, you're gains will be less than 5hp. I don't think that you're gonna loose anything cause the pipe isn't big enough to make a substantial backpressure difference. I can sell you a Loudmouth for your '04 for $469.00 + shipping if all else fails....:cheers


----------



## blue04gto (Jan 4, 2006)

With Long Tube Headers what kind of gains could i expect with removing resonators and changing the stock muffler?

Which universal Borla should i get for that deep throaty sound, like a glasspack? 

is that the slp cat back system with the single exhaust exit you are selling?

Do you have an 05 slp exhaust system with the split rear exit? i will be getting my bumpers cut at the body shop to match.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

blue04gto said:


> With Long Tube Headers what kind of gains could i expect with removing resonators and changing the stock muffler?
> 
> Which universal Borla should i get for that deep throaty sound, like a glasspack?
> 
> ...


Long tube headers and a cat back without a tune your looking at around 35+ rwhp.
I think it's the Borla XR series, but, if you're just gonna replace the mufflers then just get the Bullets.
This is what the SLP cat-back looks like that I'm talking about....








If you get the 05 rear fascia then you can get a Stainless Works conversion cat-back for the 04's. If you just want to cut the fascia then go to www.pfyc.com and check out their Banshee exhaust.:cheers


----------

